
I played around with Google Cloud, expecting it to be terrible. It wasn’t - mochtar
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/i-played-around-with-google-cloud-expecting-it-to-be-terrible-it-wasnt/
======
verdverm
It's the best, there's just lingering stigmatism

